# IBS worse due to PMS or PMS worse due to IBS?



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 12, 2015)

Here's the backstory: For the past few years, I've been having bowel problems that happen around that time of month (and sometimes around ovulation), mainly constipation. But I've been noticing that I've been feeling much worse this year, ever since I was diagnosed with IBS. My IBS has been really bad (painful flare-ups no matter what I ate, yet with no diarrhea). However, I haven't had a bad flare-up in a couple of months, ever since I was sent to the ER and was giving antibiotics for an infection

Here's the actual story now: While I've been suffering from IBS since near the beginning of this year, my periods very rarely made me sick, but ever since May, I've been feeling really sick. When my IBS was at its peak, my PMS symptoms made me feel so nauseous that I was convinced I was going to throw up. Having no appetite through the whole PMS week didn't help either. I also had really painful cramps that lasted at least all day, and that never happened, because I very rarely get cramps. If anything, I had no symptoms for the most part. Last month, my symptoms weren't as bad (my IBS was under control), yet I still felt nauseous and crampy, but luckily this happened before my period actually came and I felt mostly fine during my period.

But this month is probably the worst so far (my period hasn't started yet, mind you). For the past several days, I've been urinating much more and I've been experiencing nausea that seemed to be made worse when I have BM, yet the nausea didn't seem to go away until I ate something. I figure the nausea part was a reflux or something due to hunger (I haven't been eating much). And just yesterday, I felt sick ALL DAY. I had so much bowel movement in one sitting that it was almost like an IBS flare-up. I kept having frequent BMs all day, maybe at least 6 times, though very little came out most of the time, but the urge to go was strong. Other symptoms included loss of appetite, nausea, chills, basically almost having flu-like symptoms. The symptoms only seemed to mostly go away for brief periods of time when I wasn't feeling the crampy sensation much. But overall, I felt so disgusting and I didn't start to feel better til about 4 in the morning! So far I'm feeling much better today

Ladies, do you ever get this sick? And is there any way to make things more tolerable? I cannot tell if my PMS is making my IBS worse of if my IBS is making my PMS worse (or both?). I'm also worried if my diet could be part of the problem too. Also, sorry for the constant rambling


----------

